
Kubernetes, Object Storage and Why Appliance Vendors Are in Trouble - edogrider
https://blog.min.io/high-performance-object-storage-with-kubernetes/
======
dragonsh
Min.io will bite you, if you expect it to work like S3 API, we were bitten by
it already as it does not aim for full S3 API implementation and it's not
their focus.

So be careful using min.io, as cloud storage abstraction library which helps
people to work with multi-cloud. There will be unexpected errors with min.io,
as most libraries are using S3 API and min.io is not fully compliant with S3
API.

~~~
desk_minion
Can you be more specific about how you were "bitten"? min.io is a drop-in
replacement for S3 - you can seamlessly use any S3 client with it.

I'm an engineer at min.io and our focus from the beginning has been to stay S3
compatible. We will continue to uphold our customers' trust and stay
compatible with S3.Can you explain in non-speculative terms how that is not
our focus?

~~~
dragonsh
Please see the issue closed as " _WONTFIX_ " an issue of incompatibility with
S3 raised by one member of team [1]. The response from the team:

 _" Issue: I have problems that minio is not listing directories that it does
in AWS. It is listing only directories that is empty.

Response: I am afraid we are not interested in supporting directories at the
moment. It is a niche use case to provide POSIX behavior it's not in our
interests."_

[1]
[https://github.com/minio/minio/issues/6047](https://github.com/minio/minio/issues/6047)

